# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الشعر العامي >  كلام جوة السكات

## سمـاء

طول ما احنا عايشين ياما بنتعلم

وياما نشوف لقطة جوانا بتعلم

بس الغريبة ان اللى يدى الدرس

لا بيشرحه لينا.. ولا حتى يتكلم

----------


## سمـاء

الحياة لازم تعيشها بحرص و اتزان

لا تميل يمين ولا شمال تميل كمان

بس حاسب لا ف يوم وانت عايشها

تبص تلقى نفسك فجأة بقيت بهلوان

----------


## سمـاء

مهما الحياة كتير امتحنتك

وف وضع صعب حطتك

خليك بشعاع الامل متشعلق

واتعلق بأى فرصة صادفتك

----------


## سمـاء

إيه يعنى راح يحصل لو انت مش شكلى

بجناحى راح اضمك مادمت محتاجلى

ولو ضحكوا عليا الناس ومهما لامونى

هسد ودنى عن زنهم واعمل أنا بأصلى

----------


## سمـاء

لمسة حنان ومسحة حب على راسك

هتروى نهر الحياة اللى ف احساسك

صحيح مهما كبرت صغير هتفضل 

 بس هتكون بالحب كبير وسط ناسك

----------


## أم أحمد

الغالية سماء
ده كلام اروع من الدهب والالماس :f: 
وحاولت اقتبس اجمل رباعية فيهم لاقيتهم كلهم اروع من بعض
احلي حاجة في كتاباتك انها سلسلة وصادقة وبتدخل القلب بسرعة
والاجمل بقي انها بتمس مواضع النبض فينا

سلمتي حبيبتي وسلم نبضك واحساسك الصادق :f2:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

الله على الفكرة والكلمات 
رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااائعة 
وهزتني بشدة 
بجد روعة يا سماء دمتِ مبدعة دائما

----------


## صفحات العمر

ف الصمت حروف من خوف 
منقوشة ف كل مكان 
يا سفينة العمر السايرة 
على موج مقموص حيران 
من فضلك بقى يا سفيينة 
رسيّنا ف بر أمان 

أسعد الله أوقاتك بالخير سماء 
ودام حرفك 
لوحات من الجمال 
تجبرنا على تأمل تفاصيلها 
التى تتجمل بالحكمة 
وتنبض بالإحساس 
تقدير بلا حدود

----------


## سمـاء

أم أحمد العزيزة

صداقتك هى اللى أروع من الدهب والماس

واذا كان الكلام بيدخل القلب بسرعة فده لإن قلبك دايما مفتوح..

سعدت جدا بكلامك.. وخليكى معايا لإن اللقطات لسه جاية كتير..

----------


## سمـاء

مصراوية جدا

كلامك الرقيق هو الرائع..

وتعالى تانى علشان تشوفى لقطات تانية

----------


## سمـاء

صفحات العمر

ووجود يضيف للوحات جمال...

وكلمات ترسم بحروفها أحلى اللقطات..

فى انتظار عودتك دائما...

----------


## سمـاء

نايم وفارد دراعه على طوله

فى حضن شجرة ومين هيطوله

ده اللى يقرب ويشوفه فى نومته

م الرهبة هيخاف ويطب من طوله

----------


## سمر محمد عادل

*فكرتك جميلة اوى
انتى فعلا اسم على مسمى
لأنك بتنظرى دايما للامور
بنظرة مختلفة
وده لانك بتشوفيها بطريقة أعمق من اى حد
دام لنا ابداعك
اختك / سمر*

----------


## صفحات العمر

ومين حاسس 
تفاصيل الصور ف السيرك ..
لما تّفن أفكارِك
فأتشعبط ف حبل الشعر
لجل اتملى بنهارِك
واستعذب ملوحة دمعتين الحرف 
واتبسم
مفيش غيرك
مفيش غيرك 
موضوعك هو إضافة جمالية متفردة لقاعتنا العامية 
أدامك الله سماء 
للحرف 
والصورة 
والشعر 
تقدير بلا حدود

----------


## نـورس

*كلماتك رائعة ومعبرة لها صدى مميز

فلا تكفي عنها وزيدينا بها

تقبلي مروري 

دمت بكل خير وحب*

----------


## سمـاء

العزيزة سمر..

شكرا لكلماتك الرقيقة جدا..

واعتقد إن كل اللى بيكتب بيكون ليه نظرة مختلفة عن باقى الناس..

زيك كده فى حاجات كتير بتكتبيها..

خليكى معايا.. لسه فى تانى...

----------


## سمـاء

صفحات العمر..

بل وجود كلماتى فى هذه القاعة المتفردة بكتابها ومبدعيها ومتذوقيها هو الاضافة لها ولى..

ووجود كلمات المايسترو معها إضافة أخرى...

خالص شكرى وتقديرى..

وفى انتظارك دائما..

----------


## سمـاء

نورس..

يسعدنى مرورك دائما..

وتسعدنى كلماتك الرقيقة..

داوم المرور.. مازال هناك المزيد..

----------


## سمـاء

انتو وانا عن بعضنا ما نستغنى

ولو افترقنا ف يوم بعده ما نتهنى

ومين يقدر يعيش وحده ف الدنيا

عيشيتنا دايما سوا أغلى ما نتمنى

----------


## صفحات العمر

التشكيك تشكيل سيريالى 
خلطه إحساس ميه الميه
محض جنون وأهو جه على بالى 
سيريل لوغاريتمات عصريه
يفضل حاير نبض سؤالى
مش تخاريف .. 
على قد ما هيّا ..
رحلة قلب مغامر جدا
فى المساحات الغير مرئيه

----------


## صفحات العمر

سفر وحنين لحرف الشعر
شطحاته / وتفانينه 
ورجفة خوف على كونه
بيعرف بالـ حاسينه
وبيسجل بدون نِحس 
نبض الحِس ..
ويمعنن ف تنوينه

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

*ماأروعها من حروف عاميه*

*بالاحساس مرويه*

*وبالرقه مسقيه*

*حروف ذهبيه*

*لبنوته شرقيه اسمها* 


*سمـــاء*


*متابعه لأخر قطرات حروفك ياقمرى*


*دمت بدوام الابداع*

----------


## جميلة بوحريد

عارفة يعنى ايه بالوم نفسي بشدة وباوبخها 
علشان قبل اليوم كنت بأمر على تحفتك وما ادخلها
دخلت والتقيت حروفك شاعة في المكان نورها
فتحت عيني قريت ومن عالصور مش عارفة أحركها


حقيقي تحفة فنية حرفا وصورة 
ربط مبهر ما بين الصورة والكلمة 
توافق رائع يا *سمــاء* 

حس فنى رائع جدا ومبدع

دمتِ متألقة عزيزتى

----------


## عايده العشرى

عندما يجتمع الحكمه بالشعر والحس الراقى فحق لنا ان نستمتع
حبيبتى سماء ولقطات رائعه حسا وتعبيرا
تحياتى

----------


## سمـاء

صفحات العمر..

ووجود يضيف للصفحة بهاء..

وكلمات تضيف للموضوع جمالا..

ومتابعة تضيف لى الكثير من السعادة..

خالص شكرى وتقديرى

----------


## سمـاء

بنت مصرية

سعيدة جدا بمرورك..

وسعيدة أكتر بتعليقك..

فرغم انضمامك القريب لأسرتنا إلا إنك دخلتى القلب بسرعة..

شكرا لك من القلب..

وخليكى معايا.. فى تانى...

----------


## سمـاء

جميلة العزيزة

شكرا لكلامك الرقيق..

بصراحة أول لما شفت الصور شدتنى جدا..

وكان الموضوع ده..

وكلامك وكلام الأصدقاء الأعزاء بيشجعنى إنى أكمل...

ويسعدنى جدا إنك تكررى الزيارة............

----------


## سمـاء

العزيزة عايدة..

لو اعرف إنك هتردى على موضوعى كنت كتبت من زمان... 

وحشتينا ووحشنا كلامك...

شكرا لك من القلب..

----------


## سمـاء

آه م التعب.. طول النهار شغال

أجرى وألف وادور يمين وشمال

من هنا لقمة أو من هناك تشبعنى

آخر النهار انام وانا مرتاح البال

----------


## صفحات العمر

صعب السـؤال والأجوبة ..
محض إرتجاف 
إزاى يا غصن الفل ..
مــ العصافير تخاف
وإزاى يا حلم ف دمنا ..
تاه مننـــا 
وفالحين قوى فى الإعتراف

----------


## الشحرورة

*الغالية الرقيقة سماء

فكرة جميلة جدا جدا
واحلى كلام من جوة السكات

زيدينا ياللا زيديينا
وعلمى جوانا بالفرح ودلينا
ازاى بتخلى الحرف
يعجبنا بجد ويشجينا

بأنتظارك دايما تنورينا

ودى وتقديرى*

----------


## صفحات العمر

الأصل براح ف الروح
على مدد الشوف تلاقيه
مزروع حبة صفصاف
على صحو الموج شواشيه
لو يعلى شويه بيغرق
لو ينزل ينزل بيه
ساكن جواه أحزانه
والبسمه تبان ف عنيه
ديما أهله وخلانه
فوانيس عتمة لياليه

----------


## سمـاء

صفحات العمر

وكلمات برائحة الفل...

أشاعت فى الصفحة عطرا رقيقا...

خالص تقديرى

----------


## سمـاء

الشحرورة العزيزة

ووجود رقيق ترددت معه أصداء زقزقة رقيقة...

سأزيدك... وأرحب بك دائما..

شكر لك من القلب

----------


## سمـاء

ديما أهله وخلانه

فوانيس عتمة لياليه



رائعة.. بلا حدود..

----------


## سمـاء

واقف ومتعنطز متباهى بجماله 

"أنا جدع".. بيقول لسان حاله

مع انه لو فكّر يشوف غيره

كان اتأنى ف أقواله وأفعاله

----------


## مصراويةجدا

تسمحيلي اشاركك على قد ما اقدر ؟؟



*
لوحدها واقفة لا اتهزت ولا بتخاف 
رغم الظلام حولها باين اوي و متشاف 
وقفتله تتحداه بقلبها الشفاف 
و اديه اهو بيختفي ..اصله طلع خواف* 

 :f:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

عينيها بتدور على حاجة مش واضحة 
منغمشة الصورة معالمها ليه سايحة ؟
لكن في قلب النني تلاقي ومضة ضوء 
هاتنور العتمة و هاتحضن الفرحة 


 :f:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

*
انا كنت فوق يا عالم والله من قبلهم 
عالأرض من تحتي كان اربعة زيهم 
غريبة الناس تجيب في ورود و بتذلهم
ولا عقدهم بتطلع علينا لجل نبقى زيهم ؟؟*

 :f:

----------


## إشراقة أمل

الله عليك 
يا سماء 

مش قادرة أضيف والا أزيد 
ولا أعبر 
كلمات وصور 
واحساس ولا أجمل

----------


## صفحات العمر

ما بين رُحنا وبين جينا
بنتهجى الحياة / خطوات 
ف نتكعبل .. ف بعضينا
تبان جدا شروخ الحلم .. 
أتــاخد 
أخاف ليموت 
كيان واحد 
تراب واحد
وقلبه موحد الواحد 
ولسه يا خطونا المهموم
بنتباعد

----------


## bnt elislam

دام لنا قلمك وسلم لنا احساسك

 لكى كل ا لود والتقدير

----------


## فراشة

*الله عليكى ياسماء* 
*إيه الجمال دا* 
*البساطه والعذوبه والجمال* 
*تسلم أفكارك ويسلم إبداعك* 
*تواجد المايسترو فعلاإضافه جميله* 
*متابعه معاكوا* 
*تحيااااااااااااااااااتى*

----------


## سمـاء

مصراويةجدا

يسعدنى جدا مشاركتك معايا..

اختيارات الصور رائعة.. وكلامها أروع..

فى انتظار مشاركاتك ومشاركات كل الاصدقاء..

شكرا لك من القلب

----------


## سمـاء

اشراقة أمل

الأجمل هو وجودك معانا تانى...

وانا هستعير الصورة والكلام الرقيق ده من مصراوية جدا واهديهولك..... 







> عينيها بتدور على حاجة مش واضحة 
> منغمشة الصورة معالمها ليه سايحة ؟
> لكن في قلب النني تلاقي ومضة ضوء 
> هاتنور العتمة و هاتحضن الفرحة

----------


## سمـاء

> ما بين رُحنا وبين جينا
> بنتهجى الحياة / خطوات 
> ف نتكعبل .. ف بعضينا
> تبان جدا شروخ الحلم .. 
> أتــاخد 
> أخاف ليموت 
> كيان واحد 
> تراب واحد
> وقلبه موحد الواحد 
> ...



المايسترو

اسمح لى اعكس الموضوع واخلى الكلام يرسم الصورة؟؟

----------


## سمـاء

bnt elislam

ودام لى مرورك وكلماتك الرقيقة دائما

خالص شكرى

----------


## سمـاء

فراشة..

تواجد المايسترو.. ولمسات مصراوية جدا..

أكيد بيضيفوا للكلام كتييييييييييييير..

فى انتظار لمسات الفراشة كمان..

خالص شكرى لكلماتك الرقيقة..

----------


## سمـاء

ليه أعيش جوة حدودى الضيقة

وليه لأحلامى أبات أنا متشوقة

هى الفراشة كانت هتجوب الفضا

لو خايفة تخرج مرة برة الشرنقة

----------


## الجنوبي ..

*سماء ..تحياتي
لمسة حنان ومسحة حب على راسك

هتروى نهر الحياة اللى ف احساسك


...و لمَّا يكسرني الكلام وانتهي للصمت .. يعني جوايا الحنين .. يعني مكتوم الآنين ..عشان حاجات ومحتاجات ..فيَّا بتكسَّر ساعات .. أمد عيني للسما .. وأهمس آهات*

----------


## carmen

*    دى نظره للحياه  حلوه اوى  وعجبانى*

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

كام صورة هنا شفتها
من غير كلام بتعبّر
جــت الحروف بعـدها
للمعنى بتصّـــور
ماأهو أصل فن الاختيار
للفكرة والـ..اشعار
بيخلي العقول .. تتنوّر


موضوع هايل ، حزنت لعدم مصافحته منذ نشره
ولكن عوضني عن ذلك هذا الكم الرائع - الذي تصفحته -من
المشاركات و تلك ..
" الرباعيات المصورة "  :1: 

دوماً وابداً ..
يأتينا حرفك اختنا الغالية .. سمـــاء
بكل جديد .. وكل ماهو راقي

اكرمك الله ومتعك بالصحة والعافية
ودوام رقي قلمك وإحساسك

خالص تحياتي،،، :f2:

----------


## سمـاء

> *
> 
> ...و لمَّا يكسرني الكلام وانتهي للصمت ..
> 
>  يعني جوايا الحنين .. يعني مكتوم الآنين ..
> 
> عشان حاجات ومحتاجات ..
> 
> فيَّا بتكسَّر ساعات .. 
> ...



 
الجنوبى...

تحية لزيارتك الأولى.. والتى أتمنى أن تتكرر..

خالص تقديرى

----------


## سمـاء

carmen

سعيدة بمرورك... وتعليقك..

وإن شاء الله تكون دايما نظرتك للحياة كلها تفاؤل..

فى انتظارك تانى..

----------


## سمـاء

شاعر الرومانسية..

اسعدنى جدا مرورك وكلماتك..

وأسعدنى أكثر اعجابك بهذه "الرباعيات المصورة"

ويسعدنى أكثر مشاركتك معى فيها...

خالص تقديرى لك ولكلماتك..

----------


## سمـاء

خليك جرئ دى المغامرة مطلوبة

بس المهم الخطوة تبقى محسوبة

اوعى تغمض وتنط للمجهول

أحسن تفتّح تلاقى الدنيا مقلوبة

----------


## صفحات العمر

> المايسترو
> 
> اسمح لى اعكس الموضوع واخلى الكلام يرسم الصورة؟؟


يا مساء الخيرات  يا صانعة الدهشة 
هو كذالك سماء
ولحرفى عظيم الشرف 
تقدير وأمتنان

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *الله عليكى ياسماء*
> 
> *إيه الجمال دا* 
> *البساطه والعذوبه والجمال* 
> *تسلم أفكارك ويسلم إبداعك* 
> *تواجد المايسترو فعلاإضافه جميله* 
> *متابعه معاكوا* 
> 
> *تحيااااااااااااااااااتى*


مفيش حاجه أسمها متابعة وبس يا فندم
سننتظر تحليق حرفك هنا .. فراشة أبناء مصر 
فـزهور هذا البستان 
ستوحى لك بالكثير والكثير 
من الشعر 
تقديرى لذوقك الراق 
ولتواجد مصراوية الرائع جدا
ولـسماء 
صاحبة هذة الدعوة 
لاستنفار همم الحرف 
وصياغة مفردات الجمال

----------


## صفحات العمر

ليل التيه قوى داكن 
وراكن ..
جنب 100 لكن 
وديمــا ..
نلتقيه شارد
نهار أبيض قوى لونه 
عشان كونه ومكنونه 
كيان واحد 
وعطر الياسمين روحه
اللى لو غابت 
بيتاخد

----------


## سمـاء

> ليل التيه قوى داكن 
> وراكن ..
> جنب 100 لكن 
> وديمــا ..
> نلتقيه شارد
> نهار أبيض قوى لونه 
> عشان كونه ومكنونه 
> كيان واحد 
> وعطر الياسمين روحه
> ...






صفحات العمر

ووجود ينثر الجمال كل مرة

----------


## سمـاء

مال الحصان حبة يوشوش الفرسة

قالها ف حضنك بحلم أنا أرسى

لا تعجبنى غيرك ولا تشدنى مهرة

مالت عليه لإنها بحبه دى حاسة

----------


## سمـاء

أصدقائى..

أعتذر لكل من يتصفح الموضوع الآن لعدم ظهور الصور وذلك لمشكلة فى الموقع المرفوعة عليه الصور...

أرجو المرور مرة أخرى قريبا......

عذرا مرة أخرى..

----------


## صفحات العمر

اسعدك الله سماء  :f2: 
وبالفعل الموضوع يزداد قيمة يوما بعد الأخر
بلمساتك الفنية المدهشة

----------


## صفحات العمر

*امواج من الحزن الغميق
واخدانا جوه الف تِيه
معرفشى ليه ؟
قلوبنا لِيّه مستسلمه
بنشوف ف عِـز النور ساعات
الدنيا لِسه مضلمه*

----------


## سمـاء

> *امواج من الحزن الغميق
> واخدانا جوه الف تِيه
> معرفشى ليه ؟
> قلوبنا لِيّه مستسلمه
> بنشوف ف عِـز النور ساعات
> الدنيا لِسه مضلمه*





ويزداد قيمة باضافاتك الابداعية الرائعة

شكرا صفحات العمر.....

----------


## سمـاء

بينى وبينك حد لا تجينى ولا اعدى 

لازم أنا حدودى ماتجيش هنا عندى

حتى سنانك دول ولا يوم هترعبنى

لإن بعد الحدود واقف أنا ف أرضى

----------


## أحمد ناصر

*الله عليك يا سماء
أنا كنت داخل ألقى نظرة
فوجئت بأننى أقلب الصفحات بنهم لقراءة الرباعيات
شكرا لك أختى العزيزة*
 :f:

----------


## سمـاء

أحمد ناصر

بل الشكر لك على كلماتك الرقيقة..

وفى انتظار عودتك لعلك تجد المزيد يعجبك..

خالص شكرى وتقديرى

----------


## صفحات العمر

لساك قادر
توصِل بين امانيك 
وما بينك
عافر عافر 
أوعى خطوط الحلم البيضا 
تفارق عينك
ولا الحد العامل فاصل 
يخدع شوفك
لملم بين صبرك وإيمانك 
كل ظروفك

----------


## سمـاء

> لساك قادر
> توصِل بين امانيك 
> وما بينك
> عافر عافر 
> أوعى خطوط الحلم البيضا 
> تفارق عينك
> ولا الحد العامل فاصل 
> يخدع شوفك
> لملم بين صبرك وإيمانك 
> كل ظروفك







ويتواصل كلام المايسترو لينطق بين حروفه السكات

خالص شكرى وتقديرى لهذا الإبداع المتدفق

----------


## وجدى محمود

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*مش أى حد ياناس*

*يرسم بحرف وكلام*

*مش أى جرة قلم*

*تشفى جراح أو أللام*

*مش أى نجمه فى سما*

*تبقى رسولة غرام*

*والحرف منك سما*

*عالى وكبير المقام*

*دى مش حروف إنما*

*دى دروس فى حب وسلام*

*طبعا*

*تستحقى*

*تصفيق** حار على هذا الجمال الحرفى الحسى المعبر*

*الزى وجد طريقه للقلوب مباشرة* 

*مودتى وتقديرى*[/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]

----------


## محمـد عطيه

> إيه يعنى راح يحصل لو انت مش شكلى
> 
> بجناحى راح اضمك مادمت محتاجلى
> 
> ولو ضحكوا عليا الناس ومهما لامونى
> 
> هسد ودنى عن زنهم واعمل أنا بأصلى


كلام له معنى كبير وكمان ممكن يتفهم بكذا معنى
دليل على حسن اختيار الكلمات بس بجد فى حد ممكن 
يعمل كده فى زمن كل همه ياخد مايديش والناس اتعلمت منه 
دمتى على الموضوع الطيب والكلمات الرائعه

----------


## سمـاء

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> *مش أى حد ياناس*
> 
> *يرسم بحرف وكلام*
> 
> *مش أى جرة قلم*
> 
> ...








وجدى محمود..

يسعدنى وجودك دائما 

ويسعدنى أكثر مشاركتك بكل الكلام الذى تراه فى السكوت

----------


## سمـاء

أمير الأحلام

فعلا لسه فى ناس ممكن تكون كده..

ولو مافيش خلينا احنا كده...

شكرا لمرورك..

----------


## صفحات العمر

اهو دا اللى كان
يمكن يكون نفس المكان
كربون ألم
طابع على جدار قلبنا
نفس الآلام
نفس الدموع
بركان وجع ..
عطش وجوع
وما بين حنين يوم اللُقا
وشوق بيستنى الرجوع
راح اللى راح
ما فضلشى غير بس الدموع
شاهد وحيد
وكأنه كان حلم انتهى
وكأنها
لحظة ميلاد من غير وليد

----------


## فخراوى

*     موضوع متميز جداً ... أردت أن أسجل إعجابى الشديد به*

*             تحياتى على مجهودك الرائع و إبداعك الشعرى العذب*

*            و عدستك المرهفة للقطات ناطقة بقدرة الخالق العظيم*


*             حليـــــــــــــــم .*

----------


## سمـاء

> اهو دا اللى كان
> يمكن يكون نفس المكان
> كربون ألم
> طابع على جدار قلبنا
> نفس الآلام
> نفس الدموع
> بركان وجع ..
> عطش وجوع
> وما بين حنين يوم اللُقا
> ...


متعة أخرى أن أبحث عن كلام محدد بين السكات...

خالص شكرى وتقديرى.. وفى انتظار المزيد دائما..

----------


## سمـاء

فخراوى..

اسعدنى مرورك وتعليقك كثيرا..

وكم حولنا من صور تنتظر من يسمع حروفها..

خالص شكرى

----------


## سمـاء

ومين ما يخاف ف يوم منك

ومين يقدر حتى يقرب لك

لكن أنا وحدى ومين أدى

سريرى مكانه فى حضنك

----------


## سمـاء

عايش أنا ولا مرة حسيت بالربيع

 ولا حسيت بعمرى منى بيضيع

 لون البنفسج ... والشمس ودفاها

 لحظة اشتريها وعمرى كله أبيع

----------


## سمـاء

أوعى تزعل م الحياه وابتسم
 

 خد بسمتى ممكن علينا تتقسم
 

 والحلم لو ضاع بين الليالى
 

 من تانى بإديك خليه يترسم

----------


## صفحات العمر

النيل نجـــاشى ومصرى وميته ترياق 
شايل ملامحى وقمحى ومحطة للـعشاق  
النيل تاريخ وأصول من عهد فرعونى 
تفتكرى مين اللى شخبط صفحتة يا سماء

----------


## سمـاء

النيل نجاشى واللى شخبط صفحته
إنسان شرب، ومارتواش من ميته
واللى ارتوى.. وداق بقلبه شهدها
هوّ اللى من تانى هيرسم بسمته

----------


## سمـاء

طال السكات وايه يكون بعد السكات
الحياة من غير كلام زيها زى الممات
لو ألاقى حد أكلمه يفهمنى قبل ماافهمه
كان السكات اختفى واكتفى باللى فات

----------


## د. أمل

أنا كنت فين تايهة
عن زى ده موضوع

لأنه جوه سكات
كان لىَّ مش مسموع

دخلت .. قلت أشوف
كام كلمة .. مش ممنوع

لقيت كلام شدنى 
ولا ينفع معاكو رجوع

بدأت سماء بكلام
و كأنه حوض مزروع

و الكل شارك فيه 
فصبح شجر بفروع

قلت أما احاول .. يمكن
يِكمَل قرى و نجوع 



   عزيزتى .. " سماء " ..
     موضوعك أكثر من رائع ..
 فى انتظار تكملته .. و لو المشكلة فى الصور ممكن نستورد لك ..مش مشكلة خالص ..

    تحياتى لكِ و لإبداعك ..
 :36 4 12:

----------


## سمـاء

أنا كنت فين تايهة
عن زى ده موضوع

لأنه جوه سكات
كان لىَّ مش مسموع

دخلت .. قلت أشوف
كام كلمة .. مش ممنوع

لقيت كلام شدنى 
ولا ينفع معاكو رجوع

بدأت سماء بكلام
و كأنه حوض مزروع

و الكل شارك فيه 
فصبح شجر بفروع

قلت أما احاول .. يمكن
يِكمَل قرى و نجوع 


العزيزة dawdaw

أنا اللى حظى وحش إنك مازرتيش الموضوع ده قبل كده ومتعتينا بالكلام الحلو من زمان..

ياريت تشاركى معايا دايما بصورك وبكلامك...

أما بالنسبة للصور أنا عندى كتير ومعظمهم جاهز كمان بالكلام... المشكلة فى الوقت....  تسلفينى؟؟؟

----------


## د. أمل

> العزيزة dawdaw
> 
> أنا اللى حظى وحش إنك مازرتيش الموضوع ده قبل كده ومتعتينا بالكلام الحلو من زمان..
> 
> ياريت تشاركى معايا دايما بصورك وبكلامك...
> 
> أما بالنسبة للصور أنا عندى كتير ومعظمهم جاهز كمان بالكلام... المشكلة فى الوقت....  تسلفينى؟؟؟



      عزيزتى " سماء " ..
        تسلم إيدك .. الصورة جميلة جداً ..
  و بصراحة مشكلتى هى مشكلتك .. ده أنا كنت طمعانة استلف منك شوية وقت ..
  ياللا مش مهم .. ربنا يبارك لنا فى وقتنا الضيق و خلاص ..
  و أنا طبعاً ماجيش جنبك حاجة خالص .. حأبقى أتفرج بس ..

 :36 13 14:

----------


## صفحات العمر

*محتاج يا شاعر اسألك
وافرش على الارض الكتب والكرسات
وأقعد قبالك وافهمك
أصلك يا شاعر زى أجدعها طبيب
ولو ف يوم شمسك تغيب
بيغيب معاها حجات كتير
بيعز على قلبى ساعات
لما يتوه منا الضمير
والقانا برضك مهزومين
ما بين آلاف الاسئله
وما بين وبيبن
لسانا يا شاعر بننسى إننا
فى الاصل طــين*

----------


## سمـاء

بصيت لبيضة وعقلى فيها اتحير
لا ف يوم بتتحرك ولا مرة تتغير
مع إن فيها حياة تنبض وتتنفس
فاكرها لما كنت جواها أنا صغير

----------


## صفحات العمر

*دموع نزلت على خدودنا*

*ما بين مجروح وبين حيران*

*دليل صادق على وجودنا*

*فى صوره اسمها الانسان*

----------


## سمـاء

شكرا يا مايسترو على إضافاتك الثرية...

وعلى التواصل الدائم باروع الكلمات...

خالص شكرى وتقديرى لكل شيء..

----------


## سمـاء

صعبة الحياة ومين قال إنها سهلة

 بس الحياة حلوة وللتعب مستاهلة

 والمية بعد العطش نعمة ما تتقدر

 نسعى ونوصللها... تبقى كتير أحلى

----------


## سمـاء

لما تقابلنا مشكلة نحتاج لبعض

 حتى لو كنت أنا طول بعرض

 لا هى خدمة منك ولا منى جدعنة

 أصل التعاون بينا مطلوب وفرض

----------

